# How many people do you invite to your Halloween Parties?



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

If you throw parties, approx. how many ppl do you usually invite?

If you attend parties, approx. how many ppl are usually there?


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

My first party was 2 years ago and I invited 36 and 18 showed up. Last year I went big since the first year I had so much fun and sent out a video save the date and about a month before sent out the real invitation. I had 68 people on the list and 40 showed up. This year there is close to 80 on the list. I will send out the video save the date probably Sept 1 if I can wait that long since it is already completed, and then the actual invite probably end of Sept. I think getting the word out early is always good because there is always a lot of other parties and activities around that time and it is great to get your party on their calendar first!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I had about 50+ guests last year and expect the same this year, my social network gets into ....


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't know how many get invited, but we had close to 50 show up last year.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I had about 30 here last year. Inivited probably about 10-12 more.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I invited close to 50 the last 2 year. The first year we had about 40 & 45 last year. There are always some people that we will extend the invitation to and will probably never come. Those who have attended before expect the party. I try to limit tag alongs & people we don't know but it's hard when the guest list is so big.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

I've always gotten about half of the people I invite. I usually invite 60 or so but the list increases every year.


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

Last year, probably cause I'm well known in my neighborhood, I sent out about 50 invites and all of them showed up. Course I planned for double the amount so that there wouldn't be any shortage problems.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I had about 30 people. During the party some were trying to figure out what to get dressed as for the next one.......guess I am having another party. It was alot of fun and everyone had a blast!


----------



## snowbaby (Aug 9, 2010)

Last year was our first true adults only party (had it on the 30th, then had a kids party on the 31st)...we invited about 40 people and had 30 show up. It was an awesome time, we did an evite last year, but this time sent out the save the dates yesterday and are doing a more formal invite to follow probably mid to end september. People have already been asking about it and are planning their costumes. It's fun to see everyone as excited about it as I am!! This year we bumped up the guest list to around 100. Curious to see how many guests we get!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I invited 80 and had 75 show up last year.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

So far, I have 35 people. But that dont mean, I wont be still giving out invites. I am really not sure how many people shows up. I dont think i play attention to that part during the party. LOL!


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

My wifes aunt had done the party for many years and we inheritid it last year. She usualy (with family, extended family, and friends) had 50 +. We did it last year and had as much plus about 10 floaters that came for just a half our or so.

My wifes folks lived in the same house for 17 years and never had a trick or treater except some of the grand children. Of course the never decorated either. We moved into the same house, decorated inside and out and had 37 our first Halloween there.

Marc V.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I usually invite about 30-40 people, depending on the year. Usually have about 20-25 people come. One year I really did have 40 people come. That was my best party so far. I'm hoping I can do that again this year! Although, I don't want that many people.. haha. I just want all the people I want to come to come.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

We usually invite around 120 people and have around 70-75 show up. I make a guest book each year to match our theme, so guests sign in as they arrive & then I can go back & count the names the next day.


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

Our last party (2 years ago) we invited about 60 people and we had 45 attend. Since it's hard to get people to RSVP (unless you call and harrass them) I always plan for and cook for absolutely everyone to show up to make sure that there's enough of everything. I just stock up on disposable storage containers and baggies and so that I can send leftover goodies home with my favorite people. I say the more the merrier - just wish my house was bigger so I could fit more people!


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

i invite as many as i can think of and hope a lot show up


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

I had 38 last year. 75 invitations this year and hoping for about 50 to show up.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I have always posted a blanket invitation at work and encouraged people to come. That could mean 80 people. Most I've gotten is maybe 20 .

Hubby posted one at his work last time and he got a bunch of people and I got 2.

All talk, all kinds of costume discussions and excitement and even how they took the day off and then they don't show and I am greeted with a weeks worth of excuses. "oh, was that _last_ Saturday?" "I(or somebody) was sick" "I got called in to work" "I didn't have a costume" blah, blah, blah. 

That is why I've been having my party every other year, but also maybe why I don't have a lot of turn out. I have only worked at this facility 4 years and was a part timer when I had my last party. I am only handing out invitations to about a dozen people at work this year, and to those that might approach me after that. This will be my 5th Halloween season while working at this place and I know exactly who would be the ones to come now and who not to waste my time with. Hubby has been at his job over 20 years so all of his department's staff will get invites as well as some friends in other parts of his hospital. 

I think this year will be a good turn out. People have been asking *US* about the party!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Usually only 2 dozen or so, but we have 2 parties. A smaller pre-Halloween party as well. We do have a large house, with a den with bar and pool table, but live in the country on a mountain. We do not get a single trick or treater each year. This area is filled with homes and most people own multiple acres, up to 100 even. We have a few ourselves. It's usually just some family and close friends. After a while, some people never bothered even replying so we stopped inviting them.

Some of you really invite a lot. My question is what type of party -- indoor and outdoor? Country or suburbs? Do you just pack them in? Large as our house is, 50 people indoors plus the den would be a lot of bodies.

Paul.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

I have an annual Halloween party and I have been keeping statistics. Of the number that I send invitations to, 56% attend. However, I do send invites to many out of state people and that brings that number down. Of the people that RSVP yes, 100 % attended last year with a few not showing but a few showed that I hadn't planned on. I have my party inside and outside. The bar, DJ, stand up tables and dancing is outside and the food stations are inside. I have approximately 85 people attend each year.
View attachment 11589


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

bettyboop said:


> I have an annual Halloween party and I have been keeping statistics. Of the number that I send invitations to, 56% attend. However, I do send invites to many out of state people and that brings that number down. Of the people that RSVP yes, 100 % attended last year with a few not showing but a few showed that I hadn't planned on. I have my party inside and outside. The bar, DJ, stand up tables and dancing is outside and the food stations are inside. I have approximately 85 people attend each year.
> View attachment 11589


Wow, can I come?


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Some of you really invite a lot. My question is what type of party -- indoor and outdoor? Country or suburbs? Do you just pack them in? Large as our house is, 50 people indoors plus the den would be a lot of bodies.
> 
> Paul.


Yes, I'm thinking that too--some have A LOT of ppl showing up. Ok, so in addition to Paul's questions, what does it cost to feed/drink that many people (for those of you who have like 70+ ppl come?


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I like to keep ours at a manageable level. That's partly so I can keep up with all the special effects I have going on and spend more time talking with friends and family. My cousin and her husband used to have a major Halloween party. They have a barn which is set up with sofas, TVs, bar and games (darts, shuffleboard bowling), and their parking lot was where he would have kid's games and prizes. They also put up a tent with bingo, and each year a different overall theme. I really miss their parties, as they stopped having any now because they were too much work. I told them to just scale it down, because we all had a blast there. Instead of inviting 100, to go less than 50. He even pulled a small wagon with his riding mower and we went down to the cemetery a few hundred yards down their road. The good ol' days...

Paul.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I always have around 30.


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

Paul Melniczek said:


> I like to keep ours at a manageable level. That's partly so I can keep up with all the special effects I have going on and spend more time talking with friends and family. My cousin and her husband used to have a major Halloween party. They have a barn which is set up with sofas, TVs, bar and games (darts, shuffleboard bowling), and their parking lot was where he would have kid's games and prizes. They also put up a tent with bingo, and each year a different overall theme. I really miss their parties, as they stopped having any now because they were too much work. I told them to just scale it down, because we all had a blast there. Instead of inviting 100, to go less than 50. He even pulled a small wagon with his riding mower and we went down to the cemetery a few hundred yards down their road. The good ol' days...
> 
> Paul.


I agree with you--keep it manageable! Their parties sound awesome! Honestly, I can't think of 100 ppl I care that much about to go all out for. Maybe 40 tops. That's pretty manageable I think. But, that's not to say those parties with tons of ppl wouldn't be a blast--I'm just too lazy to go all out like that, lol. But I'll attend!


----------



## GoolGaul (Nov 29, 2008)

We get "HELL YEAH" RSVPs on about 90% of our invites. usually there are a few no-shows and there are always guests that bring additional guests.

last year we had 98, and 2 large families (9 peeps with 3 of their 7 kids ate too much candy adn were sick, and group of 7 with car toubles) didn't show up. 

this year, we are already upto like 70...


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok I want to go to all of these parties now!!! So CRXY how many are you going to have?


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We've been having 2 Halloween parties. One I call the pre-Halloween party, where a smaller group comes up that have never been to our house. Last year it was members of a local sports club I'm in, and they absolutely loved it. 12 to 15, a cozy amount. One party is simply not enough! Plus I'm in a band, and most of my weekend nights I'm out playing. Snuck in the days I needed off for the parties though.

Paul.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Our first few years we had a combined party with kids and adults and had over 100. The parties partied a little too hard so we decided to only do adults for next few years with 40-50 in attendance. My teenagers complained every year about how much work it was to get the house ready so last year we did something a little different and had 3 seperate parties. One for middle schoolers -- about 30 attended; one for high schoolers -- about 45 attended and our adult party had 30 people. This year we are down to two. One for adults (40-50) and one for high schoolers ( 50-60).

It a lot of hard work to do multiple parties but with so many months of planning it really was rewarding to have 3 parties.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Last year we invited about 110 I think and had about 55 show up. Will "prune" the list a bit this year to reduce mailing costs, dump those people that NEVER show up. If I could have the same 55 we had last year, I'd be thrilled. The best party crowd ever in 18 years of doing this...


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

pretty much everyone we invite show up, which is about 30 - 40 people.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Can you share some of the highlights of your past parties. I am always looking for new ideas.
R.I.P. (reaaly into partying)


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I have small parties, which works out because my space is kinda small. I usually invite 10-20 people but I tell everyone that they can bring their friends, so I get more than I invite.  Last year I think half the people at the party were people that friends brought along (but I already knew most of them at least in passing.)


----------



## justd (Aug 16, 2010)

We usually invite 30-40 people and 20-25 show up.


----------



## Zillah (Sep 14, 2008)

The guest list is usually around 450, but it's Hollywood, so about 350 show up.


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Ok I want to go to all of these parties now!!! So CRXY how many are you going to have?


I live in an apt. so I don't throw one. But my annual Halloween Party that I go to, usually lasts for 3-4 days!!!


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

Paul Melniczek said:


> We've been having 2 Halloween parties. One I call the pre-Halloween party, where a smaller group comes up that have never been to our house. Last year it was members of a local sports club I'm in, and they absolutely loved it. 12 to 15, a cozy amount. One party is simply not enough! Plus I'm in a band, and most of my weekend nights I'm out playing. Snuck in the days I needed off for the parties though.
> 
> Paul.


Yay!!!!!!!! TWO PARTIES!!!!!


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

B Scary said:


> Our first few years we had a combined party with kids and adults and had over 100. The parties partied a little too hard so we decided to only do adults for next few years with 40-50 in attendance. My teenagers complained every year about how much work it was to get the house ready so last year we did something a little different and had 3 seperate parties. One for middle schoolers -- about 30 attended; one for high schoolers -- about 45 attended and our adult party had 30 people. This year we are down to two. One for adults (40-50) and one for high schoolers ( 50-60).
> 
> It a lot of hard work to do multiple parties but with so many months of planning it really was rewarding to have 3 parties.


God Bless You for throwing as many parties as necessary!!!!!!!! It's definitely worth it!!!!!! And hey, you do have from Nov. 1st to Oct. 30th. to plan....


----------



## Lenore (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh my, so many guests u all have! 

Me and my boyfriend are going to invite something like 10 people. Last year we did too, and everyone showed up. So just closest friends. Well, we live in an apartment block and have two rooms + small kitchen and a balcony so I don´t think I could even fit more people in. Of course if someone wants to bring a friend/boy-/girlfriend its ok.


----------



## Radiorox (Aug 19, 2010)

Last few years, our parties have been somewhere between 30-50 people and once up to 80 when a "friend" decided to invite about 14 people without our knowledge.

Typically, I dress as something weird or scary for the first hour/hour and a half while the guests arrive. Once they are all there I change into my get up for the night and just have fun.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We are also having three parties this year. I will kick off with my first female only party fashioned after the Bewitched and Witchy Wing-ding by members on this forum. Mine is called Be WITCHY. Everyone will wear witch costumes. I can't wait. I am inviting about 30.

Since I am going all out on witches this year for this, our adult party with also use a witches theme for the Witches Ball. We will probably have around 30 at this one.

Then there will be one for the middle schoolers for Audree. She is not sure if it will be with guests being requested to wear witch costumes or if she will open it up to any costume. I reeally hope she does the witches one this first year.


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

This will be our 3rd year. The first year, we invited about 50-60 people and had about 30 show. Last year, we invited about 100 and had about 70 show. We'll invite about 120 this year. Sending out the invitation today and a reminder around the 1st of October.


----------



## amanet17 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm throwing my first this year so i'm going to try to keep it small. maybe around 30 or less.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

Unfortunately I live in a tiny house, so haven't got room for a proper party. I just have a trick or treat session with my daughter and my closest friends and their kids and end it with a tea party for the kids. We all try to dress up though. Halloween isn't that poipular in the UK, but the few that do celebrate, really make an effort. Thats why I chose a gothic horror theme for my 'special' birthday this year, but I've had to book a hall and a dj. I've invited about 60 people.


----------

